# comment voir ce qui est connecté sur un réseau



## sbell (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit réseau fait par mon AOLBOX , deux mac connecté en wifi et un DD en ethernet.
Y a t'il un logiciel qui permette de voir à l'écran tous ces appareils connexté au réseau?

Merci d'abvance et longue vie au mac


----------



## Zyrol (14 Février 2007)

Une recherche t'aurais surement renseigner sur le sujet...

voici le soft que tu cherches : Flame


----------



## sbell (14 Février 2007)

Salut Zyrol,
merci pour ton info.
J' ai télécharger flame, je vois donc mon PB, ma borne express, mais je ne vois pas ma AOLBOX et le DD branché dessus, ni mon Imac btanché en wifi sur le réseau.
Si autre chose permet de voir tout le réseau
Merci et longue vie au mas


----------



## Einbert (14 Février 2007)

Tu pourrais faire une des photos de chaque périphériques et les mettre en fond d'écran... Comme tu les vois tout le temps :rateau:


----------



## Einbert (14 Février 2007)

Plus sérieusement... 
Pour voir les périphériques connectés en wifi ainsi que ta box, tu peux utiliser le sniffer wireless kismac ou ettercap. Concernant ton DD externer sur ethernet, tout dépend où il est branché; sur ta box? Un de tes macs?


----------



## sbell (14 Février 2007)

salut Einbert,
ça fait plaisir de voir que tu es un joyeux luron.
Le disque dur est connecté à la box.
A+


----------



## Einbert (15 Février 2007)

Ok... Donc avec kismac tu peux en effet voir tous les périphériques qui sont connectés à ta box via le wifi. Pour ton DD ethernet, soit il apparaît directement dans tes volumes réseaux, soit tu pourrais peut-être le voir avec kismac s'il envoie des données via l'access point (ta box) ou bien il faudrait peut-être un genre de tool samba-scan.
Vouala  .

++


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2007)

ethereal = ethercap x 100


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2007)

= many passwords


----------



## Einbert (15 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ethereal = ethercap x 100



Pas d'accord :hein: . Les deux tools n'ont pas les même fonctionnalités et même buts. Wireshark (ex-ethereal) est en effet un protocol sniffer très complet, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ettercap (qui se concentre principalement sur la collecte d'informations, comme les passwd par exemple  ). Par contre tu ne pourras nullement faire du MITM avec ethereal, et c'est là que ettercap excelle (il génère même des faux certificats SSL on-the-fly)  .

++


----------



## djm (21 Février 2007)

même fonction que flame : wakeonlan (plus fiable).


----------

